# Staining Trex Decking?



## PicturePerfectWisco (Mar 29, 2019)

I am looking for some options for staining weathered Trex decking installed 2008. There are no previous coatings. There is no mildew. The customer would like a solid stain. Does anyone have experience with a product that would last a couple of seasons in the Wisconsin climate? I can't seem to find any good information online. TIA!


----------



## PaintBrushFu (Sep 30, 2020)

I used Storm System’s Enduradeck on a trex deck that faded out. I used their Storm oil beforehand after a pressure wash. It has been 4 years in lasting Chicago winters and also around a pool and has held up nicely so far. 

Don’t know how other coatings over trex would also hold up. I know Messmers makes a coating that I believe is specified for going over composite coatings. Not sure on others. 

Incidentally I believe recently reading over the tds on Enduradeck it now says to just use Enduradeck over composite decks. When it said to use oil first 4 years ago. No matter what the tds says now if I do another one I will use their oil primer first. It’s a good anti-peeling primer.


----------



## Hollywoods (Jul 24, 2019)

I just used Penofin Knotwood penetrating oil for composite decks with great results. Just be sure to wipe off excess after 30 minutes


----------



## Samuel (Jan 15, 2021)

It is important to wait for Trex to fade (approximately 12-16 weeks) before applying paint or stain. If the Trex decking is painted or stained before it fades, the paint or stain could become discolored and adhesion may be compromised. The discoloration is not permanent and can be cleaned.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

PicturePerfectWisco said:


> I am looking for some options for staining weathered Trex decking installed 2008. There are no previous coatings. There is no mildew. The customer would like a solid stain. Does anyone have experience with a product that would last a couple of seasons in the Wisconsin climate? I can't seem to find any good information online. TIA!


good luck with that one. I wouldn't waste my time trying to paint or stain composite. Will fail.

edit: crap! I fell for the old post/new post thing again!


----------

